# Looking for a part



## PrairieSchooner (Sep 15, 2021)

Hello! New here but not new to guns. I recently inherited by father-in-law's Tanfoglio TA75 .22 revolver. A screw is missing; one of two right aft of the trigger guard - don't know what they're called or even what they do. I suspect the gun has been used for years without it but I'd like to replace it. I've tried the Gun Garage in Arkansas and Lee's in Texas but neither could help me. Sure appreciate any help; thanks!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PrairieSchooner said:


> Hello! New here but not new to guns. I recently inherited by father-in-law's Tanfoglio TA75 .22 revolver. A screw is missing; one of two right aft of the trigger guard - don't know what they're called or even what they do. I suspect the gun has been used for years without it but I'd like to replace it. I've tried the Gun Garage in Arkansas and Lee's in Texas but neither could help me. Sure appreciate any help; thanks!
> View attachment 20121


You can probably use screws from a Cimmaron/Uberti single action .22 that's similar to yours. Both Tanfoglio and Cimmaron/Uberti are Italian made guns. It wouldn't surprise me if they used the same screws. At any rate they're not that expensive and worth taking a chance. Midwest Gun Works carries parts for those guns as does Cimmaron and Taylor&Company.

Uberti 1873 Cattleman Backstrap & Trigger Guard Screw, 8-36 Thread 

Uberti Cartridge Revolver Parts - Parts - Accessories 



https://www.cimarron-firearms.com/accessories/parts.html


----------



## PrairieSchooner (Sep 15, 2021)

Great suggestions; thanks!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PrairieSchooner said:


> Great suggestions; thanks!


You're welcome!

A lot of times manufacturers will use a single source for generic parts such as screws and roll pins instead of making their own. I'll bet they'll probably work. If not you won't be out a whole helluva' lot money for trying. I believe that your gun is out of production? Whereas Cimmaron/Uberti's are still being made, that's why parts are still available for them.


----------



## PrairieSchooner (Sep 15, 2021)

Nice idea but screw is way too big. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Often. Ace Hardware’s have a special, but small section of screws, nut, bolts, etc for firearms. I’ve found several missing parts at my local Ace.


----------



## PrairieSchooner (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks. Mine too, and I tried but everything there was still too large.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

If the above suggestions don't work out, I found a site that sells parts kits. They have several for TA76 (* I know you said yours was a TA75*) that might work for you. They are based in Nevada. You have to buy the entire kit you select, not individual parts. Each kit varies in what it contains, read the description and look at the pictures. 
I have not used them, so I am not able to vouch for them. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## PrairieSchooner (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks; appreciate it.


----------

